# Cobra AMP Hybrid



## swanny32 (Jun 1, 2012)

So, only got these today and can't really make judgement on anything other than the hybrid just yet.

I have the 19 degree hybrid, reglular flex. I'll start off by saying that I have never really gotten on with hybrids, only owned one in my time which was the Ping G15, I couldn't hit the thing for toffee. Other hybrids I have hit that belong to friends I seem to have hit better than my G15 but still struggled, until along came the AMP (although I must admit I almost didn't bother getting one).

Obviously what strikes you first about the AMP range in general is the colours, there's a lot of Orange which isn't going to appeal to everyone but it's toned down somewhat with the hybrid where black is the more prominent colour on the clubhead, it has what I like to call a very stealthy look. The silver colour on top is a slight break from the norm too, very little glare and looks superb at address.

I'm a 17 handicapper, I'm not the most consistent striker of a golf ball especially with the longer irons but this thing is so easy to hit, I quite literally couldn't believe it when I tried it at Golf Live with the Cobra UK reps (who were fantastic during my fitting, I highly recommend going to see them if you are interested in getting some Cobra sticks) and after hitting a dozen balls with it I knew I had to have one in my bag.

The grip seems a little fatter than what I'm used to with my Pings but actually I prefer it and feel much more in control of the club from start to finish. You don't need to put all your might into hitting the Hybrid and for the first time ever I know what people mean when they say "swing within yourself" or "let the club do the work" a simple and steady swing and this club fires the ball out with a lovely trajectory and lots of run. Should have bought one ages ago!

I'll stick some reviews up of the other bits I have got once I have used them enough to pass judgement.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 1, 2012)

3 trusty rusty wedges and you will have the full set 

if only they did putters aswell eh lol


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 1, 2012)

Recently tried the driver but wasnt that impressed


I still like my old TM Burner hybrid / rescue


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 2, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			3 trusty rusty wedges and you will have the full set 

if only they did putters aswell eh lol
		
Click to expand...

That's if you can live with odd numbers. 51*,55*,59*


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 2, 2012)

For the amp 2h 17* in stiff, it's awesome!

I'd go as far to say that it's my favourite  club in the bag!


----------

